# LowRider_69's Schwinn project



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, This is the next project. Like I said before, I like to do something different every time. I like the bikes with no lower bar but some of them look like they would break if you sit on it. So this is my version of that kind of style of frame.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will get started on it in the morning.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks great Iwould change the skirt design a little tho


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looks sweet he told me you where going to make him one sometime soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 02:38 AM~10627025
> *I will get started on it in the morning.
> *


looks good. how are erics bars?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 08:35 AM~10627795
> *looks good. how are erics bars?
> *


I already talked to Eric about that but they should be done soon,


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 12:14 PM~10628201
> *I already talked to Eric about that but they should be done soon,
> *


COOLIO. i AM NOT FEELING THE BACK OF THIS FRAME THE SKIRTS. MAY I TAKE A SHOT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 12:46 PM~10628916
> *COOLIO. i AM NOT FEELING THE BACK OF THIS FRAME THE SKIRTS. MAY I TAKE A SHOT?
> *


Go for it. I havent talked to homie about them. i like them but it up to him and what he wants to go with. I might redo them. I dont know yet, I want to clean up the frame and take all the paint off so we can figure it out after that.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i think if you make the center piece out of thicker metal and it will support and the rear it will be nice with murals or patterns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

First things first. We got here a Schwinn, October 1977.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres some pics of the cups. OG bottom cups.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres to top ones. I had to replace one cause it wasnt original.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The one on the left is not original. You can see how the one on the left has more of a curve on the edge. 










The one on the right is the same one as above. The bottom also has a bevel. The Schwinn ones do not come like that.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This should be cut out sometime this week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I already had these cut for something else but they didnt work out. So i will be trimming these down for this project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 02:32 AM~10627006
> *Ok, This is the next project. Like I said before, I like to do something different every time. I like the bikes with no lower bar but some of them look like they would break if you sit on it. So this is my version of that kind of style of frame.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 01:07 PM~10629030
> *
> 
> 
> *


Let me work on it. This gives me a few ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

give it a monkeys touch!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where Im at. I might take some more pics of it like this. It reminds me of juan gotti's frame alot cause it used to look like this for a minute.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

so far so lame bad job at this


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 04:57 PM~10629366
> *so far so lame bad job at this
> *


 :uh: STFU


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 02:02 PM~10629397
> *:uh: STFU
> *


look little girl i dont want to break your feelings but its true who wants a rusty ass vutup cardboard ith tape fucking frame i know its the cutoffs put dam that shit is ugly you can do better dont cry now


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 05:04 PM~10629414
> *look little girl i dont want to break your feelings but its true who wants a rusty ass vutup cardboard ith tape fucking frame i know its the cutoffs put dam that shit is ugly you can do better dont cry now
> *


ok weres ur bike? :uh:


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

better than yours










weres your bike


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

*WHERES YOUR BIKE*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:09 PM~10629428
> *better than yours
> 
> 
> ...


meh


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

suc-a-mento norputos always hating


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:15 PM~10629458
> *suc-a-mento norputos always hating
> *


Im not a norteno. Fuck all that bullshit. Your the one thats "hating".


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 05:15 PM~10629458
> *suc-a-mento norputos always hating
> *


u an idiot foo .... and u have a fukin RED BIKE


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 02:16 PM~10629469
> *u an idiot foo .... and u have a fukin RED BIKE
> *


hell yeah bs up all day, SxLA 33rd bloods


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 05:09 PM~10629428
> *better than yours
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 03:19 PM~10629482
> *hell yeah bs up all day, SxLA 33rd bloods
> *


your a blood? but then your brown? 


fucken idiot


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

OK LETS GET BACK ON TOPIC!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 11 2008, 04:44 PM~10629693
> *OK LETS GET BACK ON TOPIC!
> *


fake account.


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10629548
> *your a blood? but then your brown?
> fucken idiot
> *


AND WHO GIVES A FUCK BS ALL DAY


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 03:46 PM~10629702
> *AND WHO GIVES A FUCK BS ALL DAY
> *


so if a white person acts black they call them wigers
what do they call mexican that acts black?


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 11 2008, 02:49 PM~10629712
> *so if a white person acts black they call them wigers
> what do they call mexican that acts black?
> *


foo i aint no mexicunt im brown thats my color so get of my nut sac


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 03:51 PM~10629727
> *foo i aint no mexicunt im brown thats my color so get of my nut sac
> *


ok hispanic trying to be black


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 11 2008, 02:53 PM~10629741
> *ok hispanic trying to be black
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Cant wait for it to be done :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2008, 03:07 PM~10629030
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 01:53 PM~10629743
> *
> *


Ur an idiot for reals


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 11 2008, 05:34 PM~10630581
> *Ur an idiot for reals
> *


 :yes: FUCK THAT PUTO :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So anyway, the paint was too soft and wouldnt come off at all.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it was some cheap ass spray paint that they put on. I thought it was going to come off real easy but it obviously was not.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So after a while i just decided to leave it in the sun and maybe it would harden or something.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

get some paint stripper onto it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 11 2008, 06:38 PM~10631017
> *get some paint stripper onto it
> *


I already got the paint off. More pics when I get back from dinner. :biggrin: 

Oh, and HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 06:40 PM~10631036
> *I already got the paint off. More pics when I get back from dinner.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 09:40 PM~10631036
> *I already got the paint off. More pics when I get back from dinner.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!!!!!  :wave:
> *


 hno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this build up is fuken dope 
lovin that design


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This was the wire wheel I used at the beginning.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took a break about this time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It had these welds on it. I have never them like that before.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 11 2008, 08:07 PM~10631561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It also had these welds up front.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, 5 pages on the first day? :0 I wsnt lookingforward to cleaning this part up. It was kinda caked on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then somewhere along the whole thing, I cut my finger. But yea Im ok.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

After lunch I finished taking the rest of the paint off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the best i could do with the wire wheel. I will clean it up some more later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This left over paint will burn off when I weld the metal to the top and bottom.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The wire wheel when I was done cleaning the frame. I hope you guys like the pics. No more progress until monday or tuesday.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM CAME OUT NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 11 2008, 08:23 PM~10631686
> *DAM CAME OUT NICE
> *


so far so good. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: Looks Good :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 08:14 PM~10631612
> *Then somewhere along the whole thing, I cut my finger. But yea Im ok.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 01:14 PM~10631612
> *Then somewhere along the whole thing, I cut my finger. But yea Im ok.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Talib (MYAS) (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes: Good work, man


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey socios b.c. prez look what happen to me sunday nite


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what happened ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 12 2008, 04:56 PM~10637184
> *Hey socios b.c. prez look what happen to me sunday nite
> 
> 
> ...


is that so darren wont try beating it up anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 12 2008, 02:56 PM~10637184
> *Hey socios b.c. prez look what happen to me sunday nite
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 what happened?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 12 2008, 03:56 PM~10637184
> *Hey socios b.c. prez look what happen to me sunday nite
> 
> 
> ...


damn kyle WTF happen ??????


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 12 2008, 06:15 PM~10638699
> *Can't wait
> *


more pics tomorrow.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 11 2008, 12:50 PM~10628946
> *Go for it. I havent talked to homie about them. i like them but it up to him and what he wants to go with. I might redo them. I dont know yet, I want to clean up the frame and take all the paint off so we can figure it out after that.
> *



Nice curves, but not feeling the skirt also. Can I give it a shot also?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 05:41 PM~10637511
> *damn kyle WTF happen ??????
> *


trying to keep you out. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10639608
> *Nice curves, but not feeling the skirt also. Can I give it a shot also?
> *


couldnt hurt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10639608
> *Nice curves, but not feeling the skirt also. Can I give it a shot also?
> *


I kinda already know what Im going to do but go for it. I dont mind seeing what you guy think.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 07:48 PM~10639669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that going on this bike?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 10:54 PM~10639758
> *is that going on this bike?
> *


naw its my primas :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10639783
> *naw its my primas :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx fellas, Hopefully this is usefull :happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH THAT BIKE IS GONNA COME OUT NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 12 2008, 08:27 PM~10640251
> *Thanx fellas, Hopefully this is usefull  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Theres some good ideas there too but I think I got this figured out. more pics tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10639866
> *
> *


so far looking good nice design


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 13 2008, 06:27 AM~10640251
> *Thanx fellas, Hopefully this is usefull  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice design, now that you know Lindville's paper template trick you could get that side waterjet cut :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got these cut out but I ran out of time and couldnt do the rest. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO FAR SO GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 13 2008, 12:36 PM~10645010
> *SO FAR SO GOOD
> *


More tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool, any new pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2008, 02:50 PM~10646144
> *cool, any new pics
> *


Not till tomorrow.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

X2


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's tomorrow already


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 02:48 PM~10655326
> *it's tomorrow already
> *


yup, I ran out of time today. Keep them fingers crossed and we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 12 2008, 04:37 PM~10637481
> *:0  what happened?
> *


Oh I was working on a car and my arm went threw a window that was already busted out


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10656752
> *Oh I was working on a car and my arm went threw a window that was already busted out
> *


OUCH!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10656752
> *Oh I was working on a car and my arm went threw a window that was already busted out
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY NEW PROGRESS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 15 2008, 12:10 PM~10662626
> *ANY NEW PROGRESS
> *


trying to upload pics right now.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 15 2008, 12:15 PM~10662660
> *trying to upload pics right now.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got these cut out today. I still need to bend the bottom piece to fit the curve.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

When I get back from my trip, I will grind this down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still need to grind this too.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also going to fill these in like I did for my lil tiger.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im finally back in town. I should have some updates on this real soon.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I can't wait


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not much of an update but I figure I would post it anyway. I got two of the crank cases so I have the metal to cap off where I cut of the tubes. I will be capping off all the tubes that I cut off on all future builds like this from now on.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:51 PM~10629727
> *foo i aint no mexicunt im brown thats my color so get of my nut sac
> *


why the fuck u on lay it low then? go to ur fuckin 7000000000 in. rims on ur fuckin ghetto ass little puerto rican 92 honda accord fuckin puto


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10715031
> *why the fuck u on lay it low then? go to ur fuckin 7000000000 in. rims on ur fuckin ghetto ass little puerto rican 92 honda accord fuckin puto
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:nosad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 04:49 PM~10722795
> *:nosad:
> *


yall some picky bastards.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 04:52 PM~10722807
> *yall some picky bastards.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 06:52 PM~10722807
> *yall some picky bastards.
> *


 :biggrin: USE MY DESIGN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10723129
> *:biggrin:  USE MY DESIGN
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10723129
> *:biggrin:  USE MY DESIGN
> *


 :barf: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2008, 06:49 PM~10723651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im not against your design or anything but let me ask you a few questions. The middle part is going to be 1/4" thick and centered on the crank case. How are you going to go from that to the skirts? Whats going to fill it in? If you did that then you would have to go under the top bar behind the seat post and I really dont want to do that cause it doesnt look right.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

the original design is the best looking one so far.......... i think so anyways :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 23 2008, 04:46 PM~10722777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :thumbsup: keep it a "raul original"


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some work done on this today but I cant post pics till tomorrow. :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2008, 04:14 PM~10756477
> *I got some work done on this today but I cant post pics till tomorrow.  :|
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally cut these out yesterday. I will have more updates real soon after I go buy some more metal. :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2008, 12:27 AM~10760255
> *I finally cut these out yesterday. I will have more updates real soon after I go buy some more metal.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


what happend looks like you had a fight with the cutting wheel :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 29 2008, 12:31 AM~10760263
> *what happend looks like you had a fight with the cutting wheel :biggrin:
> *


You wont be able to tell when its all done. I will be working on this today so I will have some more update later.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So heres where we are with this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this part flush.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also got this part down to where it needs to be.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I did have to grind down the tube cause it was in the way. But it will be fine this way. More updates in a bit.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 31 2008, 01:45 PM~10778378
> *I did have to grind down the tube cause it was in the way. But it will be fine this way. More updates in a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


i hate that damn part


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 31 2008, 01:52 PM~10778409
> *i hate that damn part
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

TTT FOR SOCIOS WORK


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

I would like to see how your going to patch this up? :yessad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 31 2008, 03:05 PM~10778672
> *I would like to see how your going to patch this up? :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


With this. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The first patch came out of this one.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I actually had enough room to cut out the second patch.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All I gotta do now is just clean these up and gettem ready for welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This will be coming back soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates real soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Some rough cut skirts. I will be cleaning these up tomorrow and make them look really nice. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish I had the cardboard cut out for the center but dont so I can set it up to get an idea of what it will look like so far. More pics tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 SO FAR SO GOOD


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

RAUL CLEAR OUT UR PM BOX ITS FULL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 4 2008, 05:07 PM~10799757
> *RAUL CLEAR OUT UR PM BOX ITS FULL
> *


sorry homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so I showed the design to my cuz and he said he would of caled it "Return of Tres" he said because he saw 3's every where but idk


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so I showed the design to my cuz and he said he would of caled it "Return of Tres" he said because he saw 3's every where but idk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 4 2008, 07:57 PM~10801059
> *so I showed the design to my cuz and he said he would of caled it "Return of Tres" he said because he saw 3's every where but idk
> *


I think that depends on what your neighborhood thinks about that. :| But Im going to add to the skirt so we can take a look at that later? :dunno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol ur right .....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 4 2008, 07:57 PM~10801059
> *so I showed the design to my cuz and he said he would of caled it "Return of Tres" he said because he saw 3's every where but idk
> *


ISNT THAT A SONG FROM LOS DELINQUENTES OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT, NICE PROJECT SO FAR


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

SO IS THIS CONSIDERED BORDELINE RADICAL?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

OR A FULL?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think were going to end up with a full.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the skirts cleaned up. I started to work on the plugs for the crank but I ran out of time. More updates soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its getting there...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still waiting for the middle piece. I should have more progress tomorrow.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 4 2008, 07:57 PM~10801059
> *so I showed the design to my cuz and he said he would of caled it "Return of Tres" he said because he saw 3's every where but idk
> *


thats what every says when they see the spike style cuts but alot of people see it see it for what it is cant wait to see what raul is going to do in the middle would like to see the set up


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:|


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

no update?????


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

update


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 11 2008, 02:20 PM~10847743
> *no update?????
> *


Not yet, I should have some really nice updates by this weekend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got this back and I have some options for the skirts but we will work on those soon.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10855984
> *I finally got this back and I have some options for the skirts but we will work on those soon.
> 
> 
> ...


how do you clean in side the tight curves


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2008, 01:42 PM~10856199
> *how do you clean in side the tight curves
> *


Die grinder. I will take pics when I work on it this weekend.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 01:53 PM~10856294
> *Die grinder. I will take pics when I work on it this weekend.
> *


is it one of those metal bit that carves metal pics on the weekend


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 12 2008, 02:00 PM~10856342
> *is it one of those metal bit that carves metal pics on the weekend
> *


Check back in a few hours and I will see if I can find a pic of the thing.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 12 2008, 02:03 PM~10856355
> *Check back in a few hours and I will see if I can find a pic of the thing.
> *


I dont have any pics online but I will show you tomorrow what I mean.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

the bikes looking good homie like the updates. Question have you ever cut the back part of the bike, behind the crank case like the area were the kick stand goes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 13 2008, 11:40 AM~10863284
> *the bikes looking good homie like the updates. Question have you ever cut the back part of the bike, behind the crank case like the area were the kick stand goes.
> *


Thanks. Yea, I have done that several times but the homie wants to keep it on this bike.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For anyone else wondering, this is what I use to work on alot of things. This is an old one but when I work on the frame this weekend I will take more pics.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2008, 11:53 AM~10863388
> *For anyone else wondering, this is what I use to work on alot of things. This is an old one but when I work on the frame this weekend I will take more pics.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah those


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

i've been slowly working on a trike and i wanted to do that but didn't know if it was a good idea cause i am still going to want to ride it. i don't see the point in having a bike and not being able to ride for time to time.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 13 2008, 12:05 PM~10863504
> *i've been slowly working on a trike and i wanted to do that but didn't know if it was a good idea cause i am still going to want to ride it. i don't see the point in having a bike and not being able to ride for time to time.
> *


If all your doing is removing the kickstand bracket on the frame then its no problem. Thats nothing structural so it can go if you want. Anything else like modifying the rear lower bars is ok aslong as you put some thought into it and make it stronger then it was before like I did on this frame.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

I WAS THINKING OF CUTTING OF HALF OF IT AND LEAVING IT OFF SO THAT IT NO TOUCHING KINDA MAKING THE BARS LOOP BACK AROUND TO ONE ANOTHER SINCE ITS A TRIKE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It can be done, you jut gotta reinforce it the right way and double up the bars that you dont cut off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What do you guys think?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THE CUTOUT LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks very good, i always liked 2 piece skirts  i would say go for it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Well this is what I did today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rough cut with my jig saw.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the die grinder that I use. Its made by Snap On if anyone is wondering.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I clamp both pieces together.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

...and then go to work with the grinder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The die grinder works really good but the only bad thing about it is that it leave all these little metal slivers and Im always getting them stuck in my hand. On top of that, the metal slivers are hot when they fly up in the air and then land on my arm or hit me in the face. So its not very fun. If you guys are going to try this, wear a face shield and long sleeves. I dont know if you can see them in the pics but these are the metal slivers that the grinder shoots off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 01:56 PM~10869776
> *All done.
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for tutorial on that die grinder


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 14 2008, 02:00 PM~10869787
> *  thanks for tutorial on that die grinder
> *


No problem buddy. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also got this capped off.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It lines up pretty good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also capped the front hole but I forgot to take pics. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 06:58 AM~10869783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some of the best work around, gunna look sweet.

does it ever stop being sunny and nice where you live raul? haha :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 01:58 PM~10869783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need to get one of those grinders

they do magic!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jun 14 2008, 05:17 PM~10870602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasers do magic. This is all 100% handmade.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

The Skirts look tight raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 15 2008, 12:41 AM~10872357
> *The Skirts look tight raul :biggrin:
> *


Thanks buddy. I will have more progress real soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

koo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

what are you doing to keep the frame from rusting up? because its been a while since it has been bare metal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 16 2008, 05:59 AM~10878326
> *what are you doing to keep the frame from rusting up? because its been a while since it has been bare metal.
> *


I never do anything to the frames to keep them from rusting. Out of all the frames that I have worked on, I have only had one that got a few rust spots here and there but nothing major. I think that the wire wheels that I use to clean the frames might have something to do with that but Im not sure. :dunno:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thats cool on the frames i have worked on (2) i had them sand blasted and they started rusting a little. the trike i have i stopped for a few months and its all rusted up. what kinda metal are you using and what gauge, i used stainless steel and i think that its not going to take the the paint all that good.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thats cool on the frames i have worked on (2) i had them sand blasted and they started rusting a little. the trike i have i stopped for a few months and its all rusted up. what kinda metal are you using and what gauge, i used stainless steel and i think that its not going to take the the paint all that good.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

thats cool on the frames i have worked on (2) i had them sand blasted and they started rusting a little. the trike i have i stopped for a few months and its all rusted up. what kinda metal are you using and what gauge, i used stainless steel and i think that its not going to take the the paint all that good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Jun 16 2008, 09:30 AM~10879134
> *thats cool on the frames i have worked on (2) i had them sand blasted and they started rusting a little. the trike i have i stopped for a few  months and its all rusted up. what kinda metal are you using and what gauge, i used stainless steel and i think that its not going to take the the paint all that good.
> *


I just use regular steel since the frame is made of it. I want to avoid any incompatible metals. The skirt is made from 16 guage and the little wing part is 3/16. The center part is 1/4". I dont think you will have a problem with the paint. Just tell your painter and he should be able to work it out. I dont know if its the climate or what but I have a sand blasted frame here and I have left that outside for a few days and it still doesnt have any rust. Weird huh?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

o well keep up the good work. keep this going on its a good topic.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good. ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2008, 11:19 AM~10878780
> *I never do anything to the frames to keep them from rusting. Out of all the frames that I have worked on, I have only had one that got a few rust spots here and there but nothing major. I think that the wire wheels that I use to clean the frames might have something to do with that but Im not sure.  :dunno:
> *


Pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 18 2008, 01:54 PM~10898866
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

*ANY UPDATES ON THE PROJECT?*


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its on hold for now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 20 2008, 08:47 AM~10912691
> *its on hold for now
> *


Not really on hold but theres alot more to come down the road. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my frame started rusting when i had it. i used a wire wheel to clean it up, but the next day the rust came back. i cleaned it up like 7+ times.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 20 2008, 11:52 AM~10914014
> *my frame started rusting when i had it. i used a wire wheel to clean it up, but the next day the rust came back. i cleaned it up like 7+ times.
> *


Maybe cause your in the bay area next to the water and your climate has moisture. Remember Im out here in the valley.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2008, 02:46 PM~10913973
> *Not really on hold but theres alot more to come down the road.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2008, 02:46 PM~10913973
> *Not really on hold but theres alot more to come down the road.  :biggrin:
> *


like? :nicoderm: 
:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 21 2008, 12:13 AM~10918322
> *like? :nicoderm:
> :biggrin:
> *


Well, I forgot to cut out the piece that covers the kickstand thing so I will do that. Then I gotta weld the thing together. So by the time that happens I think we will be ready for phase two.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

gotcha :thumbsup:


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

IVE BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE AND NOW YOUR ALL ACTING GAY YOURE BIKE IS A PIECE OF METAL CRAHS THAT SHIT IS FUCKING WACK ASS HELL FUCK YOU NIKKA!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@Jun 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10921576
> *IVE BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE AND NOW YOUR ALL ACTING GAY YOURE BIKE IS A PIECE OF METAL CRAHS THAT SHIT IS FUCKING WACK ASS HELL FUCK YOU NIKKA!!
> *


damn that was random.


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

SHUT UP AND GO BACK TO SUCKING DICK YOU FUCKING MARTIAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 10:36 PM~10877392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Stay tuned...


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

That boy is good


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

CHA CHING :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10952706
> *CHA CHING  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

friday is payday i just saw the amount :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I might have some more progress. If not by friday then defiantly next week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have some progress but there a combination of things that happened to me so I wont be able to post them until monday or so. Just hang in there and I will show ya what I have done.  

pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 27 2008, 03:44 PM~10965894
> *I have some progress but there a combination of things that happened to me so I wont be able to post them until monday or so. Just hang in there and I will show ya what I have done.
> 
> pm sent.
> *


Just give me till this weekend guys. I promise. I have updates but I need to take care of something.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 3 2008, 03:52 PM~11006486
> *Just give me till this weekend guys. I promise. I have updates but I need to take care of something.
> *


kool pm sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thats lookin real nice bro keep it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hang in there guys.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

pm me ur PayPal addy


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 10 2008, 03:48 PM~11058172
> *payment sent
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jun 14 2008, 01:46 PM~10869727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them bitches hurts..
i had one land on my head.. didnt feel great..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 01:13 AM~10867908
> *What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...


damn im realy liking them skirts. very nice cutouts and fit real snug on the frame. good job raul. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yup cant wait to see it all welded up


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 14 2008, 02:13 AM~10867908
> *What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD RAUL!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some progress. Its not much but I will post pics when I get back.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I luv those skirts


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2008, 09:47 AM~11071340
> *I luv those skirts
> *


co sign.

should of done something like that too mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FINALLY!!!! 
:biggrin: 

I know its not much but I figure its better then nothing. 

I got the caps welded in. I think the top one can use a few more beads but I will get to that later. Im going to be working on the center piece to make sure that fits really good.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey Raul can u mocke up the steel to the frame just to c?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 16 2008, 08:01 PM~11107323
> *any updates?
> *


Sorry homie, Im going to do more this weekend and then get the ball rolling again.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so when we last left off, this is what we had. Just about all the metal parts cut out and ready for welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everything was ready except this piece. So today I started on it....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wasnt able to spend alot of time on it but I got most of it smoothed out.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just gotta clean these two areas up and then I will be able to weld it in place along with the rest of it. I should have this done by Thursday so we can take a look and see how it look on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, I finally got this cleaned up today. I will get more pics of it in place and try to get a pic with the rest of the pieces on.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good .... hey raul i dont have internet no more email any progress


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 24 2008, 06:14 PM~11171840
> *looks good .... hey raul i dont have internet no more email any progress
> *


Ok.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

u still got it right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 24 2008, 06:21 PM~11171893
> *u still got it right?
> *


I think I have tow of them. Im not on my home computer so I dont know what they are but pm me which one you want me to send them to and I will email you when I get home.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics when I get back tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 10:36 AM~11189478
> *Pics when I get back tonight.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So the tank is just tack welded on and the bottom piece fits but theres a small gap that I need to fill in. Oh yea, the rear huh is just there so the frame wouldnt fall over. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just a little bit longer.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11192058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 27 2008, 07:00 PM~11192058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks bad homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

what are you gonna do with the rear hub


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 06:38 PM~11228959
> *what are you gonna do with the rear hub
> *


I have this pair of rusty ass 144's and I took off the hub cause I needed it so I could work on my lil tiger. But now its just floating around in my trunk. I might put the rims back together but Im not sure.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Raul I'm off to mexico hopefully ill find some kool accesories for it send any up dates to my yahoo email cuz my phone aint gunna be working good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 31 2008, 09:00 PM~11230195
> *Hey Raul I'm off to mexico hopefully ill find some kool accesories for it send any up dates to my yahoo email cuz my phone aint gunna be working good
> *


You got it buddy. Say hi to Mexico for me. :wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Will do .......I'm goin to take pis like crazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 31 2008, 10:47 PM~11231234
> *Will do .......I'm goin to take pis like crazy
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

need to start getting ur bike done raul ur missing out to long arleady.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 1 2008, 03:45 PM~11236667
> *need to start getting ur bike done raul  ur missing out to long arleady.
> *


I will talk to you about that this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 1 2008, 04:30 PM~11237008
> *I will talk to you about that this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


cool bike club meeting at my house :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey raul by when do u think its algunna get welded up by?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 2 2008, 06:23 PM~11243417
> *Hey raul by when do u think its algunna get welded up by?
> *


I will find out by tomorrow night.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 2 2008, 05:23 PM~11243417
> *Hey raul by when do u think its algunna get welded up by?
> *


well his ipod broke so he cant listen to his motivational hiphy music while he works on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11244756
> *well his ipod broke so he cant listen to his motivational hiphy music while he works on it.
> *


 :| no.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 09:29 PM~11244764
> *:| no.
> *


put a sock on the pickle.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 2 2008, 10:35 PM~11244793
> *put a sock on the pickle.
> *


Im not going to say it. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 2 2008, 10:16 PM~11245119
> *Im not going to say it.  :|
> *


newb.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Anything_____¿???¿?¿??¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿????¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I swear I will have some updates for this project really really really soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 20 2008, 01:39 AM~11390675
> *I swear I will have some updates for this project really really really soon.
> *


is it that hard to take a picture :dunno: 

just messing with you :biggrin:

after looking through all 19 pages i keep coming back to see the finish version of of the cut out


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sys7em_@Aug 20 2008, 09:04 PM~11398394
> *is it that hard to take a picture :dunno:
> 
> just messing with you :biggrin:
> ...


Actually, my 2 year old nephew comes over all the time and takes shit off my desk. He took my cameras charger so if I dont find it Im going to be in trouble.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam homie no update?¿


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11420808
> *dam homie no update?¿
> *


 :biggrin: Let me go take a pic.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im trying to get more done to it tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 23 2008, 07:52 PM~11421120
> *Im trying to get more done to it tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Aug 24 2008, 06:59 PM~11426018
> *
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:yessad:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wen will it be done by¿?


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

I SAW THE FRAME 2DAY... COMING OUT CLEAN... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 24 2008, 08:32 PM~11427779
> *wen will it be done by¿?
> *


Im trying to get it done ASAP cause I got things here piling up. Im still working on that other thing for you. As soon as I figure that out I will be able to make then faster then the frame.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sys7em_@Aug 31 2008, 12:34 AM~11482004
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

all I wanna say is we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Not much progress but I did get something done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got this part welded in.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The other welder I was using wasnt sticking very good for some reason so we went over the welded again on the tank.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is blurry but it wasnt patched right. We threw some more welding on it. When we wend the center part in I want this to be perfect cause I know its a pain in the ass to grind clean. I will take a better pic when I grind everything.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The bottom of the frame was also welded in. At this point I didnt want to weld in the center and the little skirts on the sides yet. I wanted to grind everything first and then weld everything else in. That will be the next step to clean up the frame and get it ready for welding again. More progress will be coming in the next few days.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 04:17 PM~11490852
> *Ok, Not much progress
> *


yup


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 02:29 PM~11490954
> *I think this bike is going to be done before my bike is.
> *


I guess so, maybe. :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 1 2008, 02:23 PM~11490916
> *The bottom of the frame was also welded in. At this point I didnt want to weld in the center and the little skirts on the sides yet. I wanted to grind everything first and then weld everything else in. That will be the next step to clean up the frame and get it ready for welding again. More progress will be coming in the next few days.
> 
> 
> ...


dang u need some welding classes :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 1 2008, 03:07 PM~11491190
> *dang u need some welding classes :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont think you understand what I wrote. :|


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

nice welds.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY IS MY DADDY_@Sep 1 2008, 04:34 PM~11490984
> *I guess so, maybe.  :dunno:
> *


possibly :|


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

DAMN HAVE TO DO ALOT OF GRINDING ON THAT SHIT


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice build up bro!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YUPPERS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its actually not bad. I will take more pics tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks koo bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 1 2008, 06:27 PM~11492563
> *DAMN HAVE TO DO ALOT OF GRINDING ON THAT SHIT
> *


LOVE YOUR AVATAR :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Grinding tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 01:40 PM~11507845
> *LOVE YOUR AVATAR  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Sep 3 2008, 07:00 PM~11509610
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


luky man' :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20+Sep 3 2008, 04:00 PM~11509610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha hell yeah


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 3 2008, 05:18 PM~11509751
> *:cheesy:
> haha hell yeah
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

bike is looking bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT
i Have to get this done before i get my car or else it will never get done i got my eye on a 62 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 6 2008, 06:18 PM~11536299
> *TTT
> i Have to get this done before i get my car or else it will never get done i got my eye on a 62 :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: PICS!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

next time i go to c it ill take pics


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

now i got my eye on a six8


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bad news guys.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 01:11 PM~11568378
> *bad news guys.
> *


 :biggrin: Ok, here it is all cleaned up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here it is with the center part. Its no welded in yet but you get the point.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I still have to adjst it a little bit cause it doesnt fit right.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 01:28 PM~11568524
> *I still have to adjst it a little bit cause it doesnt fit right.
> 
> 
> ...


Once I fix this then that will help out this gap. If not I got an idea to take care of it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost there. More updates soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that look nice bro keep up the good work


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks tight raul


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 01:30 PM~11568543
> *Almost there. More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...


iam still learning how to weld so sorry for the stupid question . but can you weld that thick piece of metal to that thin piece of metal with out burning holes in it ?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 01:11 PM~11568378
> *bad news guys.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Sep 10 2008, 05:21 PM~11570289
> *iam still learning how to weld so sorry for the stupid question . but can you weld that thick piece of metal to that thin piece of metal with out burning holes in it ?
> *


Yes you can. I have done it with Juan Gottis frame, Rosies frame, ROC's frame and I cant remember who else's frame but yea it is possible. I use 16 gauge sheet metal for all that stuff not 22 like everyone else does.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, here it is. :biggrin: All welded up. I just need to do some grinding and it will be ready. Just letting everyone know, were not finished here. I will be making some parts for this. Pics of all of that will be coming as soon as we get that figured out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More pics sometime this week.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW HOMIE LOOKS GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 01:16 AM~11597575
> *WOW HOMIE LOOKS GOOD
> *


Thanks bro. I cant wait to see it with a matching chain guard and parts.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH DOGG THATS GOING TO LOOK GOOD SICK ARE YOU DOING THE PARTS TOO OR WHAT?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 14 2008, 01:22 AM~11597589
> *YEAH DOGG THATS GOING TO LOOK GOOD SICK ARE YOU DOING THE PARTS TOO OR WHAT?
> *


I will be doing some of the part but you will see some of that real soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2008, 04:12 AM~11597562
> *Ok, here it is.  :biggrin:  All welded up. I just need to do some grinding and it will be ready. Just letting everyone know, were not finished here. I will be making some parts for this. Pics of all of that will be coming as soon as we get that figured out.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno: hno: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 14 2008, 09:02 AM~11598423
> *:0 hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Im still working on those other things so as soon as I figure them out I will let you know.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

orale


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates yet but I have a Schwinn chainguard on the way for this. More pics when it gets here.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2008, 04:14 AM~11597567
> *More pics sometime this week.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just waiting for the chain guard to show up. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got the chain guard in. Time to get to work. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I went with this chain guard cause it has more flat surface for murals or engraving then the one I posted above. Its still a Schwinn chain guard so no problem. All I did here was cut it down so I could try it on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good here but....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is where things go wrong.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

As soon as I get my shit straightn out homie ill send u the rest


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

this thing needs a faced chain guard my .02


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 5 2008, 01:29 PM~11783712
> *As soon as I get my shit straightn out homie ill send u the rest
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11783837
> *this thing needs a faced chain guard my .02
> *


meh


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

couldnt let this 1 get past the 3rd page


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 14 2008, 03:12 AM~11597562
> *Ok, here it is.  :biggrin:  All welded up. I just need to do some grinding and it will be ready. Just letting everyone know, were not finished here. I will be making some parts for this. Pics of all of that will be coming as soon as we get that figured out.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 4 2008, 11:22 PM~11781215
> *Looks good here but....
> 
> 
> ...



man u need to learn how to weld.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11855351
> *man u need to learn how to weld....  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt weld it and it looks alot worse then what it looks like. More progress on this soon.


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

Is a good project bro     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good news pm sent


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 15 2008, 08:34 PM~11875789
> *Good news pm sent
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 5 2008, 02:22 AM~11781215
> *Looks good here but....
> 
> 
> ...


is the chain gunna hit that pice?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11876400
> *is the chain gunna hit that pice?
> *


Yea, I gotta figure something out.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

idk but i was just watch a motor cycle show and if the chain does hit ? could the get fliped ontop and be like fender struts lol idk just thinkin outloud i gues


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its not going to hit the chain just the chainguard. I dont want to cut it too short but I will figure something out tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

kool  uffin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i think u should throw a down tube on it


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im thinkin about goin with either of these colors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 21 2008, 04:11 PM~11932499
> *im thinkin about goin with either of these colors
> 
> 
> ...


I like the green on it. Maybe two or three different greens? One lighter then that and a darker one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 20 2008, 09:12 AM~11917137
> *i think someone should down tube my mom
> *


no


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

like this or maybe a gold and silver base


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos going to paint it?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 21 2008, 04:24 PM~11932635
> *Me :happysad:
> *


You know who you should send it to is that Salters guy in South Carolina.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

if i had the money :happysad:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

but it should be good i gotta draw up the patterns im gunna put on it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I figured out what Im going to do with the chainguard. All Im going to do is cut it short about here. Something like this.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im also going to be making the forks, sissybar and handlebars for this. The first thing Im going to make is the sissybar. I should have most of it cut out by Thursday.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 22 2008, 05:10 AM~11937551
> *Im also going to be making the forks, sissybar and handlebars for this. The first thing Im going to make is the sissybar. I should have most of it cut out by Thursday.
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think that looks different from your usual design


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

How so? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

most of rauls parts he makes look similar to each other. These i feel have a dirrent look.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think my lil tiger project helped change things. From now on, everything should benefit from that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i realy like this new style of yours


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally cut out. I should have them cleaned up by this weekend or monday at the latest.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 03:02 AM~11959824
> *Finally cut out. I should have them cleaned up by this weekend or monday at the latest.
> 
> 
> ...


always remember that raul dose everyting hand made thats were craftmenship comes from.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2008, 10:33 AM~11961234
> *always remember that raul dose everyting hand made thats were craftmenship comes from.
> *


THAS WHATS MUTHA FN UP!!!!

ISNT THE FRAME CUT WITH PLASMA?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup nice work to he did my parts to


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 24 2008, 10:59 AM~11961461
> *yup nice work to he did my parts to
> *


diffenantly noticeable Raul has his own style of non complex parts...i have to agree that the parts do look simular.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 24 2008, 08:55 AM~11961425
> *THAS WHATS MUTHA FN UP!!!!
> 
> ISNT THE FRAME CUT WITH PLASMA?
> *


Yes and then shaped with a grinder.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No progress until monday.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dam for real


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 24 2008, 09:00 PM~11967841
> *Dam for real
> *


Something came up. Pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 24 2008, 10:31 PM~11968553
> *Something came up. Pm sent.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got these cleaned up. I ran out of time and didnt get to work on the chainguard but I will get to that by friday.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looks chill.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:40 PM~12011151
> *looks chill.
> *


awww fukkn christ. you too? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 10:46 PM~12011243
> *awww fukkn christ.  you too? :angry:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 07:46 PM~12011243
> *awww fukkn christ.  you too? :angry:
> *


we dont want your kind hear boy. git!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:40 PM~12011151
> *looks chill.
> *


x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon. I havent had internet for about two days and Im still sick. If I have a chance I will work on the chainguard tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry homie but I have been really sick. I will get back on it soon.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

orale homie no problem


----------



## yillo (Aug 20, 2008)

that is a sweet bike ur building hope to see more progress on it loco


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pm replied


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

wats ups


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates coming this week.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 03:15 PM~12193053
> *Updates coming this week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 18 2008, 06:15 PM~12193053
> *Updates coming this week.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Somebody was nice enough to hand down this seat pan. Its going to be painted the same color of the bike.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 04:28 PM~12236811
> *Somebody was nice enough to hand down this seat pan. Its going to be painted the same color of the bike.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 23 2008, 05:28 PM~12236811
> *Somebody was nice enough to hand down this seat pan. Its going to be painted the same color of the bike.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good looking out homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good looking out homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not a big update but here we go. Seatpost on the frame.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Holes drilled in the sissybar.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and finally mounted. Chrome nuts and bolts are for not included. :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Custom fenders coming soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fork and handlebars coming soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
were can i get some bolts?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 27 2008, 02:50 PM~12276837
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> were can i get some bolts?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I get them here locally at an Ace hardware store. Its cool cause they sell them individually. So if I need just one bolt then I can just buy one instead of a pack of them. You guys might want to check your local hardware stores to see if they carry them.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 02:34 PM~12276391
> *Fork and handlebars coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...



shit id chrome dip the whole thing no paint and do it up the same as the seat it would look hellacious


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Nov 28 2008, 03:18 PM~12279128
> *shit id chrome dip the whole thing no paint and do it up the same as the seat it would look hellacious
> *


or not.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Nov 28 2008, 03:08 AM~12280090
> *or not.
> *


x2.lol


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Nov 28 2008, 12:18 AM~12279128
> *shit id chrome dip the whole thing no paint and do it up the same as the seat it would look hellacious
> *


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Coming out nice. We'll have to get together when I get the trike.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 28 2008, 11:35 AM~12281596
> *Coming out nice. We'll have to get together when I get the trike.
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I couldn't find them bolts =/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 28 2008, 02:07 PM~12282411
> *I couldn't find them bolts =/
> *


Those bolts arnt cheap. I havent bought any in a while but sometimes there like $5 a bolt.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 03:33 PM~12276383
> *Custom fenders coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carlosjimenez (Oct 13, 2004)

thats looking like a badass bike


----------



## my daughter bike (Nov 4, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

looking good


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 27 2008, 02:34 PM~12276391
> *Fork and handlebars coming soon.
> 
> 
> ...



have you picked a paint color yet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 5 2008, 09:42 PM~12350182
> *have you picked a paint color yet?
> *


Hes going to go with green for this one. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the fork for the bike. Time to get the ball rolling again. :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 09:43 PM~12350202
> *Hes going to go with green for this one.  :biggrin:
> *



Cant wait to see it!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 10:46 PM~12350217
> *This is the fork for the bike. Time to get the ball rolling again.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just waiting for some stuff to come back.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## viciousvixen<3 (Dec 8, 2008)

MORE PICS!!! WHAT'S NEXT??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viciousvixen<3_@Dec 9 2008, 04:37 PM~12381855
> *MORE PICS!!! WHAT'S NEXT??
> *


Im working on cutting the forks then the handlebars. The last thing I will do is the fenders but I should be have some more progress by the weekend.


----------



## schwinn1964 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11151669
> *Everything was ready except this piece. So today I started on it....
> 
> 
> ...


how did u cut these part out with ... ?  
putting the same thick metal on my 64 schwinn ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Dec 11 2008, 12:37 AM~12396896
> *how did u cut these part out with ... ?
> putting the same thick metal on my 64 schwinn ...
> *


YOU MEAN YOUR 1200 DOLLAR BIKE :cheesy: 

I TIHNK HE CUT THAT WITH THE JIGSAW RIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1964_@Dec 10 2008, 11:37 PM~12396896
> *how did u cut these part out with ... ?
> putting the same thick metal on my 64 schwinn ...
> *


Plasma cutter plus alot of grinding then used a die grinder to finish it off.


----------



## schwinn1964 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 10 2008, 11:52 PM~12397049
> *YOU MEAN YOUR 1200 DOLLAR BIKE  :cheesy:
> 
> I TIHNK HE CUT THAT WITH THE JIGSAW RIGHT
> *


yep my bike is into pieces right now it will look sick when i finish :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2008, 12:52 AM~12397050
> *Plasma cutter plus alot of grinding then used a die grinder to finish it off.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwinn1964 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 10 2008, 11:52 PM~12397050
> *Plasma cutter plus alot of grinding then used a die grinder to finish it off.
> 
> 
> ...


alot of work on that metal :angry: but have to finish that last :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got this back. Now we can move forward.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## solosloboy (Dec 10, 2008)

thoes forks are gonna look sick :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was able to work on them for a bit tonight. I almost got them done and I might be able to have them done by the end of the week. Then we can get the frame off the ground. :biggrin: More updates soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

as soon as I get this other job ill let u kno and get this project done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Dec 18 2008, 12:40 PM~12466336
> * as soon as I get this other job ill let u kno and get this project done
> *


Its all good homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cleaned them up a little bit more. They should be all the way done by next week.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:48 PM~12478220
> *I cleaned them up a little bit more. They should be all the way done by next week.
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK CLEAN NICE WORK


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2008, 05:48 PM~12478220
> *I cleaned them up a little bit more. They should be all the way done by next week.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas!!!!! :wave: Updates tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Merry Christmas

every 1!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2008, 11:52 PM~12522471
> *Merry Christmas!!!!!  :wave:  Updates tomorrow.
> *


Updates friday cause I forgot to do something the other day.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 25 2008, 03:11 PM~12525076
> *Updates friday cause I forgot to do something the other day.
> *


ur online


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Dec 25 2008, 02:12 PM~12525079
> *ur online
> *


great.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to have this piece cut out tomorrow morning. Monday I will finish cleaning everything up and have the holes drilled so we can see what it looks like on the bike.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 27 2008, 01:11 AM~12535183
> *Im going to have this piece cut out tomorrow morning. Monday I will finish cleaning everything up and have the holes drilled so we can see what it looks like on the bike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2008, 11:51 PM~12549216
> *updates tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin: I will have the holes drilled tomorrow cause I ran out of time today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates tomorrow.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:31 PM~12553749
> *:biggrin:  I will have the holes drilled tomorrow cause I ran out of time today.
> 
> 
> ...


remember to do the holes :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Dec 29 2008, 07:32 PM~12554664
> *remember to do the holes  :biggrin:
> *


tomorrow for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 08:31 PM~12553749
> *:biggrin:  I will have the holes drilled tomorrow cause I ran out of time today.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

DO UR MAGIC PA.....


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 29 2008, 06:32 PM~12553756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by taino_@Dec 30 2008, 01:27 PM~12561274
> *DO UR MAGIC PA.....
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I put this together with alot of my parts so we can see it together. I got the holes drilled and I know it looks a little high but homie is going to ride it and thats the way he wanted it. I still have to make the handlebars and the fenders for this so I have plenty to do. More updates after I get some more things done.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 08:26 PM~12563957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 06:26 PM~12563957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're hired!!! :biggrin: 
Looks good bro. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 PM~12566356
> *You're hired!!!  :biggrin:
> Looks good bro. Can't wait to see it painted.
> *


Just let me know homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12563898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 10:26 PM~12563957
> *
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12563898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame bro  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 10:07 PM~12566520
> *Just let me know homie.
> *


Taking baby steps bro. I'll get with you later though.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 07:26 PM~12563957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it dosent look good whit the sping on


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 31 2008, 12:41 PM~12568980
> *it dosent look good whit the sping on
> *


yup but im guna have some of those bars shorten so for wen it goes to a show out west


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 3 2009, 07:44 PM~12596346
> *yup but im guna have some of those bars shorten so for wen it goes to a show out west
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 08:19 PM~12563898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the frame loco   :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruising oldies_@Jan 3 2009, 08:08 PM~12596585
> *I like the frame loco     :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you should get some custom support bars to make the bike a lil lower but still ridable since you got a 2 piece fork. but it looks good.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i thought about it but idk if it would flow right


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If you put the hydro cylinders on it, it will also go down. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

coming along good


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

looks good. but drop it.


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 5 2008, 09:43 PM~12350202
> *Hes going to go with green for this one.  :biggrin:
> *


DAM shit coming out good mr pres... :biggrin: :thumbsup: how you doen ? :wave: :wave: Im back on line..again.. well see ya soon.. just wanted to let ya know this built was coming out hella clean.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 5 2009, 07:24 AM~12609534
> *DAM shit coming out good mr pres... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: how you doen ? :wave:  :wave: Im back on line..again.. well see ya soon.. just wanted to let ya know this built was coming out hella clean.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie. I will see you at the shows soon. :biggrin:


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 11:01 AM~12601084
> *looks good.  but drop it.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 5 2009, 10:27 AM~12610407
> *Thanks homie. I will see you at the shows soon.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm a beana on a budget right now.. got this crappy dial up shit..lol take me bout hour just to view read and write one message.lol. once i'm rich I'll get Hispeed internet..lol :biggrin: so what shows you hitting ? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Jan 6 2009, 01:44 AM~12619786
> *I'm a beana on a budget right now.. got this crappy dial up shit..lol take me bout hour just to view read and write one message.lol. once i'm rich I'll get Hispeed internet..lol :biggrin:  so what shows you hitting ? :biggrin:
> *


Im trying to get ready for the Low Vintage show. They havent posted anything about it yet but I figure we will hear about it soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 30 2009, 10:20 AM~12858136
> *
> *


X2


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sooon !! =o :happysad:
Just gotta wait fo a part to get done so I could sell it pack to the person (long story)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 30 2009, 10:40 AM~12858280
> *Sooon !! =o :happysad:
> Just gotta wait fo a part to get done so I could sell it pack to the person (long story)
> *


No problem homie. I was just looking at your stuff yesterday. I got it in a safe place.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

MORE FUKIN SET BAKS :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 4 2009, 06:42 PM~12908111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happened?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

the dumbass drifted on to my lane and as i turned left to avoid him... just as i did that.. the omoment we were about to avoid eachother he turns bak int his lane and riped of the fender and fuked up everything eles ... and this happened wile he was goinlike 40 and i was goin like 30

and he gets out the car and tells me its my fault... WTF..


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ooh and both our cars were on my lane!!!!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

this project should be moving along soon at least onto the up 2 the paint stage very soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 8 2009, 07:00 PM~12944560
> *this project should be moving along soon  at least onto the up 2 the paint stage very soon
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

oh and im doin a first in the rims division : :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 4 2009, 09:11 PM~12908432
> *the dumbass drifted on to my lane and as i  turned left to avoid him... just as i did that.. the omoment we were about to avoid eachother he turns bak int his lane and riped of the fender and fuked up everything eles ... and this happened wile he was goinlike 40 and i was goin like 30
> 
> and he gets out the car and tells me its my fault... WTF..
> *


damn sorry to hear that bro


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:nosad:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Feb 8 2009, 11:43 PM~12946750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah dam foos dont kno how 2 drive :angry:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

uhuh..i had some douche in an old transporter van reserse into the side of my car and fuck up the corner of my rear bar and said he backed out first..was probably high.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol what u guys think ima go with dubs lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12969602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That depends. What other option do you have for rims? How much are those going to be?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

there gunna be one-off's


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i cant find any wongs or body count rims so custom seems like the way to go


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol I guess no 1 is feeling them lol ima make it a seasonal donk j/p lmao


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think I might of made some enemys with that coment huh? :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Raul on Wednesday or Thursday i should have most of the cash


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonight hope fully


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

give me a lil while longer homie =/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 4 2009, 05:24 PM~13182042
> *give me a lil while longer homie =/
> *


No problem.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wat class does the bike fall in?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 6 2009, 08:24 PM~13205408
> *Wat class does the bike fall in?
> *


Full.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its been a grip but im graduating on sat and start workin full time on monday so this project and a new bigger 4 wheel project will be out and about in lil


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 1 2009, 05:10 PM~14065284
> *its been a grip but im graduating on sat and start workin full time on monday so this project and a new bigger 4 wheel project will be out and about in lil
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cant wait till im down there n see it...:biggrin:
hopefully ill get to work on it at school :happysad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cant wait till i meet most of u sacramento builders


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

4 More days =o


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 29 2009, 09:14 PM~14923420
> *cant wait till i meet most of u sacramento builders
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey homie wats up.. ?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno: 2 mored days


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

one more day hno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yea im fuking amped!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

leaving tomorrow.......... And nothing is going right! Fuk i dont have a place to stay at the same day i get there and ontop of that i dont have a credit card for a hotel this is some bs....


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

sorry i just had to vent
.... any 1 kno how the Notomas(ithink thats how u wright it) Area is ?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its ok raul knows that area


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

isnt the same type body work as the1 called lil tiger


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 23 2009, 06:29 PM~15168120
> *sorry i just had to vent
> .... any 1 kno how the Notomas(ithink thats how u wright it) Area is ?
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

did you make it in?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just landed,.....
All I have to say is wat a difference from southern cali lol 
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 24 2009, 07:58 PM~15178104
> *Just landed,.....
> All I have to say is wat a difference from southern cali lol
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Had some problems with the appartment at notamas 
Soo now .... im at davis =/ but fuk it im still in kali lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15187304
> *Had some problems with the appartment at notamas
> Soo now .... im at davis =/ but fuk it im still in kali lol
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2009, 08:19 PM~15187938
> *:0
> *


Everything is so dam far away lol!
U kno anything fun to do?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

How far away is woodland from around here ... its off i80 i think =/?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its not for at all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 25 2009, 06:34 PM~15188080
> *Everything is so dam far away lol!
> U kno anything fun to do?
> *


Davis is a collage town so... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 25 2009, 06:36 PM~15188101
> *How far away is woodland from around here ... its off i80 i think =/?
> *


Take the 113 north to woodland. Its probably 15 minutes away.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2008, 07:19 PM~12563898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the way u did the frame..... :thumbsup: ... keep up the good work homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 25 2009, 09:26 PM~15188478
> *Take the 113 north to woodland. Its probably 15 minutes away.
> *


What bus is that :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15188633
> *What bus is that :biggrin:
> *


http://www.yolobus.com/m3.html

You want to get off at the fair grounds or the County Fair Mall across the street. 
http://www.yolobus.com/pdf/45-242.pdf

I dont know how the weekend will affect the schedules. If it gets too complicated let me know and I think I can just pick you up.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol Im trying to figuer this whole place out... I can't find a single store to buy clothes and stuff for the crib with in walkin distance lol =/

..... but yea ill let u kno today if I figuer out this bus thing... and I got u with some feria for gas n shit for ttomoro if I don't figuer it out..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Crazy man. I would love to move to a new city for a while


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 26 2009, 02:48 PM~15193839
> *Crazy man. I would love to move to a new city for a while
> *


I remember when I moved to Seattle. I didnt know anyone or where anything was. But I figured it out and things turned out really good. I think everyone should try something like that once in there life.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

it was nice finally meeting you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 28 2009, 10:42 PM~15215130
> *it was nice finally meeting you
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2009, 10:10 PM~15195543
> *I remember when I moved to Seattle. I didnt know anyone or where anything was. But I figured it out and things turned out really good. I think everyone should try something like that once in there life.
> *


Why did you move to Seattle? School.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 10:57 PM~15215295
> *Why did you move to Seattle? School.
> *


yup.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2009, 12:59 AM~15215312
> *yup.
> *


how long were you there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 11:07 PM~15215368
> *how long were you there?
> *


School for two years and I stayed for an extra year cause I was in a relationship.


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Sep 25 2009, 10:28 PM~15188499
> *i like the way u did the frame..... :thumbsup: ... keep up the good work homie
> *


good work bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2009, 01:10 AM~15215393
> *School for two years and I stayed for an extra year cause I was in a relationship.
> *


Oh Did he leave you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 11:22 PM~15215460
> *Oh Did she leave you?
> *


Nope, We moved to Portland cause our lease was up but shit went bad shortly after that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Sep 29 2009, 12:42 AM~15215130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was nice meeting u guys ..  
it was hella fun 
the school actualy gave me a laptop ! :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Raul have u seen the pics of the chik in the red dress from sunday ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 29 2009, 12:24 PM~15219060
> *Raul have u seen the pics of the chik in the red dress from sunday ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

what u missed out on lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cant wait till its done


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 29 2009, 08:08 AM~15217400
> *it was nice meeting u guys  ..
> it was hella fun
> the school actualy gave me a laptop ! :0    :thumbsup:
> *




Welcome to Cali homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2009, 09:47 PM~15244240
> *Welcome to Cali homie
> *


thanks homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Going to start working n this again soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so how do you like davis ?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its cool its a realy quiet place ... i still have to get a bike to get around tho like every 1 else lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bad news

Last Active	Aug 15, 2009 - 01:17 AM

 RIP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh yea, I will be meeting up with Lowrider_69 tomorrow so we can work out the rest of the details of this build.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:around:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 13 2009, 02:37 PM~15337870
> *bad news
> 
> Last Active	Aug 15, 2009 - 01:17 AM
> ...


whaaa?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

nutting but faced and dtwist parts are gunna go on this bike :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My apologies to Lowrider_69. I have been going threw some bullshit in my personal life but I finally got everything straightened out. Updates tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its cool homie .... 
and i got something drawn up for the handle bars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 18 2009, 10:30 PM~15397786
> *its cool homie ....
> and i got something drawn up for the handle bars
> *


  I will be getting with you on that real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i think im going to have some1 paint it  :werd:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

whats up man? :wave:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

*parts and chrome *ON HOLD TILL PROBABLY DECEMBER .... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2009, 11:57 PM~15520189
> *Updates tomorrow.
> *



waiting  :biggrin: 


q vo Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 31 2009, 03:41 PM~15523863
> *waiting    :biggrin:
> q vo Raul
> *


 :wave: These trick r treaters are showing up early. 


Its been a while since I worked on this build but Im glad Im almost done with it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The next thing Im going to work on for this bike is the molded fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what were going to do. I should have the front one cut out by tomorrow. More updates soon.  

Front fender










Rear fender


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 05:57 PM~15524259
> *Heres what were going to do. I should have the front one cut out by tomorrow. More updates soon.
> 
> Front fender
> ...


LOOKS SICK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this bike NEEDS a down tube.































IMO


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how so?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the front fender cut out today. The rear fender will probably be cut out on wednesday. More updates soon.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 31 2009, 11:54 PM~15525926
> *this bike NEEDS a down tube.
> IMO
> *


i think it looks really good as it is, but it would be interesting to see what it does to the overall look. i vote downtube also


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 1 2009, 09:37 PM~15531384
> *yeah?
> *


dont get me wrong, im always a fan of Raul's work. but i have never been a fan of bikes without a downtube. to me, only one bike has succesfully pulled it off, it was a green one that was posted on here from some member who built it like 10 years ago.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 07:39 PM~15531404
> *dont get me wrong, im always a fan of Raul's work.  but i have never been a fan of bikes without a downtube.  to me, only one bike has succesfully pulled it off, it was a green one that was posted on here from some member who built it like 10 years ago.
> *


was it the riddler bike from LA?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2009, 09:42 PM~15531445
> *was it the riddler bike from LA?
> *


i think i know the one you mean, but not that one. the one im talking about wasnt muraled, just shades of green, with a little bit of pinstripping.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Oct 31 2009, 11:10 PM~15526028
> *how so?
> *


its lacking. imo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 08:39 PM~15531404
> *dont get me wrong, im always a fan of Raul's work.  but i have never been a fan of bikes without a downtube.  to me, only one bike has succesfully pulled it off, it was a green one that was posted on here from some member who built it like 10 years ago.
> *


Danny hit it on the head.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

well get ready for no. 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I worked on the rear fender tonight but I didnt take any pics. I will take some tomorrow and post them when I get home from work.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2009, 01:05 AM~15567580
> *I worked on the rear fender tonight but I didnt take any pics. I will take some tomorrow and post them when I get home from work.
> *


Looking good guey :biggrin: 

Remember that steering wheel u did for me I sold it and till this day I saw in 3 different bikes its going all around.lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 5 2009, 08:08 AM~15568939
> *Looking good guey :biggrin:
> 
> Remember that steering wheel u did for me I sold it and till this day I saw in 3 different bikes its going all around.lol
> *


Damn!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2009, 09:11 AM~15568967
> *Damn!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yupsz I feel like buying it back just to remeber my first faced steering wheel..!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2009, 03:57 PM~15524259
> *Heres what were going to do. I should have the front one cut out by tomorrow. More updates soon.
> 
> Front fender
> ...


That rear fender looks good


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 1 2009, 06:39 PM~15531404
> *dont get me wrong, im always a fan of Raul's work.  but i have never been a fan of bikes without a downtube.  to me, only one bike has succesfully pulled it off, it was a green one that was posted on here from some member who built it like 10 years ago.
> *


This one?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

thats clean


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 5 2009, 04:53 PM~15573228
> *This one?
> 
> 
> ...


yessir. thats the one. only bike i have seen with a removed downtube that still looks right to me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry about the delay but I have a few things going on. I will have more updates this weekend.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 5 2009, 05:10 PM~15575314
> *yessir.  thats the one.  only bike i have seen with a removed downtube that still looks right to me.
> *


Thanks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 6 2009, 01:02 AM~15579791
> *Sorry about the delay but I have a few things going on. I will have more updates this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Well when you have a spare minute draw me up some bars. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Nov 6 2009, 05:59 PM~15586198
> *Well when you have a spare minute draw me up some bars.  :biggrin:
> *


I will get back to you soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 12 2008, 03:56 PM~10637184
> *Hey socios b.c. prez look what happen to me sunday nite
> 
> 
> ...


atleast now you can say you have blood, sweat and tears in to the bike


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol..


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 7 2009, 07:45 PM~15593957
> *Lol..
> *


i know its late but i just stated here


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates by wednesday.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally had some time to work on these again and got the edges cleaned up. Almost ready for welding.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 11 2009, 08:57 PM~15639171
> *hno:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2009, 12:25 AM~15640763
> *I finally had some time to work on these again and got the edges cleaned up. Almost ready for welding.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 10:03 AM~15643783
> *:yawn:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Im moving bak 2 boston within the week =/


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates real soon. :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had lost the drawing for the handlebars about two weeks ago but I just found it last night. So this is what were going to go with. I should have these cut out by the end of the week. More updates soon.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Dam bro u do some bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 28 2009, 04:49 PM~15807189
> *Dam bro u do some bad ass work :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro but the handlebars were designed by the owner. Everything else was all me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got these back today. :biggrin: More updates soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

is it done yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 11 2009, 06:31 PM~15952990
> *is it done yet
> *


Right after I finish you know what.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nice


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM TWISTED MINDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB PHEONIX AZ,AND KINGMAN AZ CHAPTERS.

PS I FORGOT THE D IN TWISTED SORRY.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates this friday.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ummmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Dec 16 2009, 09:54 PM~16004803
> *ummmmmmmmm hmmmmmmmm
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 16 2009, 09:52 PM~16004772
> *Updates this friday.
> *




miralo muy chingon :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get to work on anything cause my alternator went out on my car. I should still have some more updates in a few days.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2009, 05:34 PM~15953035
> *Right after I finish you know what.
> *


My bars? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 19 2009, 09:52 PM~16034273
> *My bars?  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Dec 19 2009, 09:52 PM~16034273
> *My bars?  :biggrin:
> *


My Bars


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

my bars ? 

lol :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 20 2009, 08:15 AM~16036809
> *:no:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I been backed up due to my alternator going out and then I had to go to court. I will get to everybody by the end of the week.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2009, 08:04 PM~16062226
> *I been backed up due to my alternator going out and then I had to go to court. I will get to everybody by the end of the week.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 22 2009, 07:30 PM~16062525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 22 2009, 06:04 PM~16062226
> *I been backed up due to my alternator going out and then I had to go to court. I will get to everybody by the end of the week.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates this wednesday.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

cant wait to get my hands on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 4 2010, 08:16 PM~16183892
> * cant wait to get my hands on the frame :biggrin:
> *


u still in nor cal?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 07:18 PM~16183928
> *u still in nor cal?
> *


Nope. Why did you change your name?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 06:18 PM~16183928
> *u still in nor cal?
> *


im back in boston studying alil closer to home and about 30,000 cheaper lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 4 2010, 09:51 PM~16185311
> *im back in boston studying alil closer to home and about 30,000 cheaper lol
> *


  Im going to school this semester. any adavice for a 1st timer?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ur going to whyotech?
well dont slack at all the faster u finish ur comps the more u get to learn ... idk y they do that shyt but if u get everything done theyll have u welding aluminum right after .... and its like that for everything


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 4 2010, 11:42 PM~16186967
> *ur going to whyotech?
> well dont slack at all the faster u finish ur comps the more u get to learn ... idk y they do that shyt  but if u get everything done theyll have u welding aluminum right after .... and its like that for everything
> *


naw man Im going to my local community college. you go to a trade school? nevermind. Im talking about some general studies.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

now im goin to a college its a big diference... :happysad: but i like this better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 5 2010, 12:25 AM~16187594
> *now im goin to a  college its a big diference... :happysad: but i like this better
> *


already. I cant wait to start. Man I could of had majority done if I went right after high school.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Same here I took for evr to graduate from highskool if I woulda finished the 4 years on time I would be halway thru lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 4 2010, 05:58 PM~16182831
> *Updates this wednesday.
> *


Things didnt work out today but I should have something tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got a little bit done today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how rough the edges were.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is after.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I cleaned them up alot. If I dont get a chance to finish them this weekend I will do it by next week. More updates soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2010, 11:49 PM~16222612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like those


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i made up my mind im goin with a kandy red on this bike and one of my homies is gunna get down on the frame doing graffity style paterns , and tags ... so it can match how my integra is gunna look .. :happysad: :werd:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 11 2010, 01:01 AM~16252152
> *i made up my mind im goin with a kandy red on this bike and one  of my homies is gunna get down on the frame doing graffity style paterns , and tags ... so it can match how my integra is gunna look .. :happysad: :werd:
> *


Any pics of your Integra?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

its prety stock right now... im waiting on some money and get it painted white and get the homie to tag the rear of it :biggrin: its a daily so i aint gunna pour too much $$ in it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16272230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got any rims for it? Im going to be getting some for mine pretty soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah im getting these .. they're like 400 for the 4 of 'em


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 12 2010, 08:50 PM~16272311
> *yeah im getting these .. they're like 400 for the 4 of 'em
> 
> 
> ...


What size are they? I was going to look for 18's or something like that but I kinda like how those look to.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 13 2010, 12:04 AM~16274244
> *What size are they? I was going to look for 18's or something like that but I kinda like how those look to.
> *


you have ab acura?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 11:13 PM~16274318
> *you have ab acura?
> *


yup


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 12 2010, 09:44 PM~16272230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 12 2010, 10:04 PM~16274244
> *What size are they? I was going to look for 18's or something like that but I kinda like how those look to.
> *


15's


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 12 2010, 10:34 PM~16274547
> *LOOKS SICK
> *


wait till its done :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates on tuesday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 16 2010, 01:39 PM~16310168
> *Updates on tuesday.
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: :drama:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16334557
> *
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what i got done. Im sorry to disappoint with small progress but I figure its better then nothing.  i got these cleaned up but I when I get the bars welded together I will need to fill in this little spot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 12:06 AM~16348374
> *:deepbrown:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 01:06 AM~16348374
> *:yawn:
> *


WAKE UP!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16348384
> *:yessad:
> *


"yawn:


> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 20 2010, 01:08 AM~16348388
> *WAKE UP!!!
> *


and wake up and wake up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16348397
> *"yawn:
> 
> and wake up and wake up
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 01:09 AM~16348397
> *"yawn:
> 
> and wake up and wake up
> *


GET UP GET UP

GET UP ITS THE FIRST OF THE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:10 AM~16348409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAT ME TO IT :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 20 2010, 12:11 AM~16348418
> *BEAT ME TO IT  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 20 2010, 01:10 AM~16348409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  My shit.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2010, 10:55 PM~16348277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

If all goes well I will have some updates this weekend.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:x:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any up dates?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 6 2010, 09:25 AM~16530837
> *Any up dates?
> *


 :nosad: Pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got some work done today. The handlebars still need some grinding and so do the fenders. The front piece on the rear fender is going to be trimmed but I will be working on everything during the week. More updates soon.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

look at that


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2010, 03:15 PM~16678734
> *I finally got some work done today. The handlebars still need some grinding and so do the fenders. The front piece on the rear fender is going to be trimmed but I will be working on everything during the week. More updates soon.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't wait to get this over the east coast :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 22 2010, 02:07 PM~16689614
> *Can't wait to get this over the east coast :biggrin:
> *


  I will have some updates for you by the end of the week.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2010, 11:35 PM~16696590
> *  I will have some updates for you by the end of the week.
> *


How bout Wednesday instead. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just gotta go buy some grinding wheels after work and then I can get to work on it.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

koo so by wen do u think ill get my hands on it ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 1 2010, 11:39 PM~16768574
> *koo so by wen do u think ill get my hands on it ?
> *


I will let you know by this weekend. I still gotta figure out the braces for the rear fender and stuff like that but were getting close.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

koo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 2 2010, 01:04 AM~16769156
> *koo
> *


Im pretty sure that by the end of March you will have everything there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I worked on this a little bit tonight. This is all I have left of the project. Everything else is with the owner. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This piece is going to get cut off, just for looks.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IT LOOKS FREAKING GOOD RAUL NICE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 12:58 AM~16780651
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Something like this...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 3 2010, 12:58 AM~16780652
> *IT LOOKS FREAKING GOOD RAUL NICE WORK  :cheesy:
> *


Gracias homie. It will be good to get this done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cutting along this line. The side of the fender is a little long but i will trim it down.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Rear fender cut. I forgot to mention that I will be welding a bolt to the arch behind the seat post so that the front of the fender can be bolted on. I will have pics of that later.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Everything matched up nice.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This piece is for sale. :| I started to clean the welds on the sides of the fenders but I ran out of time. I will get that done tomorrow for sure and post some more pics when Im done.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 12:06 AM~16780701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


80 shipped


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 3 2010, 01:29 AM~16780843
> *80 shipped
> *


Lookin for $100.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMMM IM FUKIN AMPED NOW !!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 1 2010, 10:39 PM~16768574
> *koo so by wen do u think ill get my hands on it ?
> *


brave of you to ask that. :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ur asking raul be lucky to even get it lol


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 3 2010, 09:06 PM~16790615
> *ur asking raul be lucky to even get it lol
> *


raul knows theres been times i wanted to take a good swing at him for takin hella long on my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 3 2010, 10:08 PM~16790642
> *raul knows theres been times i wanted to take a good swing at him for takin hella long on my bike. :biggrin:
> *


I have to say of all the people that talk shit and say there going to hit you, your the one that really does. :roflmao: Watch out for thi guy cause he will beat on you. :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 01:06 AM~16780701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still for sale.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 3 2010, 09:57 PM~16790471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Grinding all done on the fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i just need to do two things. #1, clean up these little detail areas and #2, make the fender braces for both fenders. Im going to be making those over the weekend and welding the bolt for the rear fender on the frame. I should have the handlebars done on friday so more updates by late friday night or some time on saturday.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 3 2010, 08:57 PM~16790471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 09:55 PM~16791291
> *I have to say of all the people that talk shit and say there going to hit you, your the one that really does.  :roflmao: Watch out for thi guy cause he will beat on you.  :yes:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I wont be able to work on this till sunday morning. More updates real soon.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 06:38 AM~16782162
> *Lookin for $100.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 7 2010, 12:21 AM~16817925
> *I wont be able to work on this till sunday morning. More updates real soon.
> *


I got the bolt for the rear fender welded in. No pics right now but I still have to make the hole in the fender a tad bit bigger. Then I can bolt it on. I still have to make the new fender braces but I will be working on those probably monday or tuesday of this week. More updates soon.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2010, 12:57 AM~16780642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, thats some nice work Raul! cant wait to see it painted


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 9 2010, 06:27 PM~16842972
> *
> *


No pics today. Pm sent.


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2010, 09:07 PM~16845746
> *No pics today. Pm sent.
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Mar 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16846513
> *:|
> *


Check back tomorrow.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2010, 10:13 PM~16846559
> *Check back tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 10 2010, 10:02 PM~16856194
> *:happysad:
> *


 :happysad: Im working on it right now. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates real soon. Just working out some details.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i already ordered the paint and a shit load of thin ass tape ;-]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 AM~16867550
> *i already ordered the paint and a shit load of thin ass tape ;-]
> *


  pm sent.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2010, 11:35 PM~16867055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im mad anxious to get this finished


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hno:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i just relized that theres nowere to put the breaks on


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

on wat


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

on the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 23 2010, 12:22 PM~16974344
> *i just relized that theres nowere to put the breaks on
> *


Do you have the rims for it yet?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

not yet im still shopin around ... :happysad: but the back one is gunna be a coaster idk what else i could use


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16981870
> *not yet im still shopin around ...  :happysad: but the back one is gunna be a coaster idk what else i could use
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yup i wna get some twisted fantasys but who knows wen some will pop up ... or maybe some faced ones who knows :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 23 2010, 10:26 PM~16982008
> *yup i wna get some twisted fantasys but who knows wen some will pop up ... or maybe some faced ones who knows  :happysad:
> *


I got some options for you. I will post them up by this weekend.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

kooo


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

next year bike cub


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Nope I hope not I wana get this shit done byt end of next month ... its been in the works for a while.... I just wana take it out this summer


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Mar 31 2010, 11:40 AM~17055945
> *Nope I hope not I wana get this shit done byt end of next month ... its been in the works for a while.... I just wana take it out this summer
> *


good luck on that


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol =/


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any up dates?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 4 2010, 07:20 PM~17095745
> *Any up dates?
> *


Soon bro. You still got the same number?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah did u get the email my phones been actin up and it dosent tell me if its been sent


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt whats all left for this ???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

paint and chrome plating  but i gotta get my hands on it and decide how to go about the bondo and paint


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got some one to do bondo and paint ???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

idk yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Updates this weekend.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 23 2010, 08:29 PM~17285260
> *Kool
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 25 2010, 10:21 AM~17295195
> *:happysad:
> *


updates when I get home tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any thing bro?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin: lol im all desesperado n shit


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

Come on Homie I'm waiting too LOL I can wait for the next step


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were almost there guys. This will be over real soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 27 2010, 02:13 PM~17320049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 27 2010, 06:19 PM~17321863
> *Were almost there guys. This will be over real soon.
> *


:run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lets PANICK!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2010, 05:00 PM~17361157
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:x:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so I finally got these cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is whats holding everything back. I cant come up with anything decent for the fender braces. For the rear fender, I would like to have something bolt from the part where you bolt the rim to the little spear thing. Can anyone photoshop something?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Same thing with the front fender. Just need a little help to get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Once I get all this figured out then I can sent it to the next step so we can get this wrapped up.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i need some ink for printer  ill try to free hand your work and add some braces for you what do the forks look like ???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Page 31 I would post em but my phone won't let me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

are you still useing that sissy bar???


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

are u still using the fenders


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah hes useing the fenders


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics coming like i say am not the best drawer but you can see them :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yea im using all the parts


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

not the best drawer but you get the idea


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

there nice but im not feelin them


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17386355
> *not the best drawer but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


true


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

its all good good luck it a hard one to work with the way the fender ends and were you want it to bolt to but at the end it will look good


----------



## Bighomie13 (Mar 27, 2010)

u know what homie the whole bike n parts looks nice i been keep in an eye on your project n if u dont feel it just go with whatever u have now if u try to put more things or get crazy its gonna kill the whole bike dont u think plus like u say u not feeling other designs then stay with yours its gonna come up good but its just my opinion u know its your bike but whatever u do its gonna look nice keep it up homie n hurry up so u can do one for me jajajaja


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bighomie13_@May 5 2010, 06:27 PM~17403275
> *u know what homie the whole bike n parts looks nice i been keep in an eye on your project n if u dont feel it just go with whatever u have now if u try to put more things or get crazy its gonna kill the whole bike dont u think plus like u say u not feeling other designs then stay with yours its gonna come up good but its just my opinion u know its your bike but whatever u do its gonna look nice keep it up homie n hurry up so u can do one for me jajajaja
> *


This ones almost done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 4 2010, 09:40 AM~17386355
> *not the best drawer but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


This actually helps. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17406364
> *This actually helps. Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> *


  hope it gets done and sent out soon


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

me 2 lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

it will raul is quick if he has what he need to get the job done its hard to design a small part to flow with the rest of a bad ass master peace


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sooo yea.... anything?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 7 2010, 11:58 PM~17426054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda like that. I was going to lbolt the fender brace to the spear thing but Im trying to make it work as something like this. What do you think Manuel? :dunno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2010, 06:07 AM~17426958
> *I kinda like that. I was going to lbolt the fender brace to the spear thing but Im trying to make it work as something like this. What do you think Manuel?  :dunno:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 8 2010, 10:07 AM~17426958
> *I kinda like that. I was going to lbolt the fender brace to the spear thing but Im trying to make it work as something like this. What do you think Manuel?  :dunno:
> *


Go for it bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 8 2010, 08:41 AM~17427368
> *Go for it bro
> *


  Let me figure this out then.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2010, 11:21 AM~17365592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im working on the rear fender brace. Any ideas for the front? :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:0 :0 u still got those


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2010, 07:16 PM~17437588
> *:0  :0 u still got those
> *


The fenders?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 9 2010, 08:26 PM~17438215
> *The fenders?
> *


are those the ones u welded a wile back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 9 2010, 08:28 PM~17438231
> *are those the ones u welded a wile back
> *


I welded these this year. Maybe in March? The last ones I welded at your place are someone else's.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

cool cool cool


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes in deed very cool


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

anything?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

he going to come out of no were with some bad a$$ braces


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ttt.... anything ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 21 2010, 06:12 PM~17565734
> *Ttt.... anything ?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:angry: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 22 2010, 08:36 AM~17570133
> *:angry:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You can yell at me tomorrow.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2010, 08:39 AM~17570145
> *You can yell at me tomorrow.
> *


naw i understand but we do need to talk its been a wile


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 22 2010, 08:42 AM~17570155
> *naw i understand but we do need to talk its been a wile
> *


 :yessad: For real


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Go with the design I sent u not 2 long ago


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 22 2010, 02:37 PM~17571662
> *Go with the design I sent u not 2 long ago
> *


Can you send it to me again? I got alot of drawings here.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

what u guys think?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

looks cool


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@May 23 2010, 09:02 AM~17576332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get to work on it.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Anything raul? I need to this bike one asap =/


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any1 heard from raul ? :happysad:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

dam were has raul been at>?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill try and call him
you should to do you has his number call him


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i had but i got a new phone


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey bro he told me hes going to call you tomorrow and i can give you his number but ill do that via pm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 30 2010, 04:54 PM~17929508
> *dam were has raul been at>?
> *


I will be in touch real soon homie. Still got the same number or a different one?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

nuttin yet??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 1 2010, 09:57 AM~17934175
> *I will be in touch real soon homie. Still got the same number or a different one?
> *


same


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17940272
> *same
> *


pm sent.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 1 2010, 11:24 AM~17936000
> *nuttin yet??
> *


nope


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 6 2010, 05:06 PM~17976052
> *
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got the fender braces done today. I will drill the holes and get everything bolted up tomorrow.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

no wonder it rained like crazy last night ll j/k looks good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 11 2010, 10:40 AM~18016460
> *no wonder it rained like crazy last night ll j/k looks good
> *


shit cubs might win the world series also now!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i highly doubt that lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i highly doubt that lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2010, 12:55 AM~18014177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sooo its done?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 11 2010, 02:36 PM~18017660
> *i highly doubt that lol
> *


And I highly doubt ur bike will be done


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 12 2010, 06:26 PM~18029145
> *sooo its done?
> *


Almost.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow for sure.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2010, 12:42 AM~18042650
> *Tomorrow for sure.
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 13 2010, 02:46 AM~18032662
> *lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lool me neither .. i cant make up my mind on the color tho


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics coming soon????


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ya mero?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 15 2010, 06:33 PM~18057325
> *ya mero?
> *


Its been 100 everyday and its too hot to work on it. I will be finishing everything tomorrow morning so I will have more pics then.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2010, 06:55 PM~18064025
> *Its been 100 everyday and its too hot to work on it. I will be finishing everything tomorrow morning so I will have more pics then.
> *


lol o dam my bad .... lol i just wana get it done lol :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 16 2010, 04:02 PM~18064073
> *lol o dam my bad .... lol i just wana get it done lol :biggrin:
> *


Me too homie. I need to get on my lil tiger and this is all Im waiting for.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18064025
> *Its been 100 everyday and its too hot to work on it. I will be finishing everything tomorrow morning so I will have more pics then.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jul 17 2010, 10:39 AM~18068594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18033262
> *Almost.
> *


Why dont you stop the bs.. Ship my fenders and stop giving me the run around I paid you to build my frame it took you since oct 09 to June 2010 to just weld my front tank and cut my skirts..You claim you send my fenders but you didnt I need my fenders from Problemas 1..Iam tire of playing your waiting games if you lost them pay up..I had my homie meet up with you at a car show so he can ship it and easy for you but you claim you forgot :angry: You did send the frame cool but my fenders?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Finally got it done today. I will try to get some pics of it on rims or something so I can take some better pics.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 03:11 PM~18131855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should bolt em on the inside tho? jmo


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 03:11 PM~18131855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT'S AWESOME WORK BRO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 04:11 PM~18131855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy pickels batman that looks sick :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 04:11 PM~18131855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont care wat any ass holes say u did a good job it takes time to get the job done rigth


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 24 2010, 08:30 PM~18132228
> *i dont care wat any ass holes say u did a good job it takes time to get the job done rigth
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2010, 07:11 PM~18131855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


koo now i can get this thing finished =]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 24 2010, 06:41 PM~18132570
> *koo now i can get this thing finished =]
> *


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jul 24 2010, 06:30 PM~18132228
> *i dont care wat any ass holes say u did a good job it takes time to get the job done rigth
> *


X2 chingon homie.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Any good chrome shops?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i heard showtime plateing in fresno is good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

that looks hella clean 
i cant wait to see chrome and paint


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18169954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time. I mean wow looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry about lagging with the pics but i have had too many things going on. I sill have to do the grinding and fix this but everything else looks good so far. I cant wait to see this painted too. I need to drill the hole for the front fender brace a little bigger but I will post some pics of that soon.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the numbers work out good???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 10:25 PM~18170441
> *the numbers work out good???
> *


what numbers?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

the other day when you called


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Jul 28 2010, 10:27 PM~18170470
> *the other day when you called
> *


Oh, No, I think its wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

=)


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

ttt i guess


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 11 2010, 02:55 PM~18285754
> *ttt i guess
> *


NUTTIN YET??


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i just wana get it done lol at least before i put all my $$ into my civic


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i just wana get it done lol at least before i put all my $$ into my civic


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

should be done soon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 17 2010, 05:39 PM~18336334
> *should be done soon
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 17 2010, 05:39 PM~18336334
> *should be done soon
> *


u mean mean ur not done lol jp :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol i want it to match my car soo i still have some way to go lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got some of the parts but i need to get to work on em


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got some of the parts but i need to get to work on em


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got some of the parts but i need to get to work on em


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn i can see your happy lol 3 post saying the same lol j/k damn computer lol


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

lol


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Aug 23 2010, 04:07 PM~18385679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the world is coming to an end huh :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 23 2010, 02:44 PM~18385983
> *the world is coming to an end huh  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

hope fullyt i can have it done soon ... idoubt it ever make it in a mag tho not living out here at least lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you never know man SPROCKET MAG is going to be doing big thing i can see that


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

before i start school again im goin to be incali showing offf the bike for a month :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

I should be in cali this weekend and I get the frame on the day I leave -_-


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

got it :biggrin: just ran into a few lil problem gunna try to work on it wen i get back from LA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2010, 04:47 PM~18472972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2010, 05:47 PM~18472972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2010, 05:47 PM~18472972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

any wana see it done?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 17 2010, 12:34 PM~18591835
> *any wana see it done?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

naw its played out 







lol j/k hell yeah we want to see it


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

soo i been goin thru some rough shit lately but everything is some what coming together =/ but i should start workin on the frame really soon ... i finally got my car running and on the road and hope fully get the bike some what matching with it ..it aint no lowrider but it gets me everywhere


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

might be up for sale if any one is interested lmk


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 22 2010, 08:07 PM~19136460
> *might be up for sale if any one is interested lmk
> *


After all this waiting u gonna sell it now :banghead:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Nov 22 2010, 07:07 PM~19136460
> *might be up for sale if any one is interested lmk
> *


 :wow:  
i wanted to see how you whould finsh it all this time


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

how much :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i was raly amped to finish it but my deadline passed and i lost alot of interest in the bike so im kinda ehhh bout it now


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how much


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

pm a price


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

*how much bro?*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Nov 25 2010, 07:09 AM~19160530
> *how much bro?
> *


x2 pm me price


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 2 2010, 07:47 PM~18472972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much???


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pm me offers


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:biggrin: $250 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

sold it localy im out the lowrider game for a while


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

somehow i ended up with it back :h5: 
but i need some motivation to finish it


----------



## chap1n (Nov 24, 2010)

What's it lookin like any recent pics??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 25 2011, 01:22 PM~19959667
> *somehow i ended up with  it back :h5:
> but i need some motivation to finish it
> *


 :h5:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 25 2011, 02:22 PM~19959667
> *somehow i ended up with  it back :h5:
> but i need some motivation to finish it
> *


than its meant to be that u finish it homie :biggrin:


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i wen thru some money problem car and i got rid of it :banghead: 
but i got it back :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

i been MIA lately but i been working on it a lil by a lil but with two jobs and school i rarely can put in more than 15 minutes of work into it but it will be done by january nothing to fancy on paint yet until it gets out to cali


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

need some old school motivation to jump back into the bike game myself


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

....


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

this buck is almost ready for bond and paint in the spring then ima send out to cali ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LowRider_69 said:


> this buck is almost ready for bond and paint in the spring then ima send out to cali ...


----------

